# Low FODMAP & reintroducing foods..



## Purpose to Nourish (Mar 21, 2016)

I am reintroducing apples slowly over the next three weeks. What luck have you had with this? Any tips?

Would anyone currently following low fodmap who is ready to try apples want to join in on this journey with me? I would love to be able to talk about how it goes together! I am currently posting my IBS journey on my blog http://purposetonourish.com where I talk about all things healthy, IBS, and gluten free friendly. I also post on my social media accounts. I would love to connect with others about this topic.

I am starting today with half of an apple and will continue that throughout the week. The next week I will move onto a full apple if my body is doing okay.

I would love to hear your thoughts on this!


----------

